# Monter une clef USB avec Ubuntu sous VirtualBox



## Lio70 (11 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai installe le gestionnaire de machines virtuelles VirtualBox d'Oracle sur Snow Leopard, sur mon MBP. J'ai cree une machine Linux Ubuntu. Probleme: il ne detecte pas automatiquement une clef USB Imation Nano.  Dans la taskbar de VB, je lis "No USB devices attached". Cependant, dans le menu de l'indicateur USB, ma clef Imation Nano est listee (en gris clair et non selectionnable).

En revanche, Ubuntu la monte automatiquement dans une "vraie" installation (non-virtualisee) sur PC.

Le probleme vient-il d'Ubuntu parce que sur Mac ou parce que via VirtualBox? Si certains d'entre vous ont l'experience de cette situation...

Merci.


----------

